# Turkey Day



## Builder Bob (Nov 22, 2017)

Just a quick wish for you and your family to have a Happy Thanksgiving!! I hope your days are filled with laughter and joy!


Builder Bob


----------



## fatboy (Nov 22, 2017)

Back atcha BB!

Y'all enjoy the (hopefully long) weekend!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks BB, here's a little turkey humor

Why did the farmer separate his turkey's from his chickens?

He suspected "fowl play"

Have a good one!


----------



## cda (Nov 22, 2017)

Remember:::

To pardon a contractor today!!!

Or is pardon a turkey?


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and your families.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Why did the Turkey vs Chicken's basketball game get cancelled?

Too many fowls!


----------



## mark handler (Nov 24, 2017)

*Going back to work after thanksgiving*


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2017)

mark handler said:


> View attachment 2694
> 
> *Going back to work after thanksgiving*




Drain the swamp


----------



## sunpraiser88 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hope everyone had a meaningful Thanksgiving. Christmas day is coming up next week.


----------

